# Windows 2000 Pro



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Dell Latitude C840
Windows Pro
Pen 4
HD=30GB
19 GB free
Memory = 1024MB

All operations extremely slow. Help!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:50:46 PM, on 2/9/2017
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\acs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBPoll.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hidserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\PRPCUI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys\WPC11 Config Utility\WPC11Cfg.exe
C:\Program Files\TRENDware\TEW444UB\ACU.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://education.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.xxx.adelphia.net:8080
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\system32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRPCMonitor] PRPCUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\2\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINNT\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINNT\system32\msconfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: 802.11g Wireless Client Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\TRENDware\TEW444UB\WLACU.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Instant Wireless Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Linksys\WPC11 Config Utility\WPC11Cfg.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Norton GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\winnt\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: GoBack Polling Service (GBPoll) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 6010 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Dell Latitude C840 Laptop*
It's designed for and has support for Windows 2000 and Windows XP.
What's the exact "service tag" number and "express service code" number on yours?

You used an extremely outdated version of HiJackThis (2.0.2 instead of 2.0.5), but its log shows one reason why your laptop is running like a turtle:
It has too many running processes.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

*Service Tag Number = C45GV11*

*Express Service Code = 26372437525*

*Model number = PP01X*

*1. Will the new version of HiJackThis run on this model? If yes, would it be of value to update and post a new log?*

*2. What processes can I stop? *

*3. What are the steps to accomplish this task?*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service Tag Number* = *C45GV11
> Express Service Code* = *26372437525


You have THIS *Dell Latitude C840* laptop.
Because it's so old(September 2002), Dell no longer lists the hardware specifications for it.

--------------------------------------------------------------

I've never used Windows 2000, so I'm not sure how to access its startup list and services list.
These are the steps for Windows XP, but I'm not sure if they're the same for Windows 2000.

Click Start, then type *MSCONFIG* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.
When the small "System Configuration Utility" window appears, click the "Startup" tab.
Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.
If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.
Submit those names here in a vertical list.
Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

Click Start, then type *SERVICES.MSC* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.
When the "Services" window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.
Write down ONLY the names in the "Name" column that have their startup type set on Automatic.
If the "Name" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.
Submit those names here in a vertical list and in alphabetical order.
Make sure to spell them correctly.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

*MSCONFIG*
802.11g Wireless Client Utility
AdobeARM
Apoint
ashDisp
hpztsb07
Instant Wireless Configuration Utility
mobsync
Norton GoBack
pctspk
printray
PRPCUI
Reader_sl
RUNDLL32

*SERVICES.MSC*
Alerter
Application Management
Atheros Configuration Service
avast! Antivirus
avast! IAVS4 Control Service
avast! Mail Scanner
avast! Web Scanner
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Client Service for NetWare
ClipBook
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Distributed Transaction Coordinator
DNS Client
Event Log
Fax Service
GoBack Polling Service
HID Input Service
Indexing Service
Internet Connection Sharing
IPSEC Policy Agent
Java Quick Starter
Logical Disk Manager
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service
McAfee Framework Service
Messenger
Net Logon
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing
Network Connections
Network DDE
Network DDE DSDM
NT LM Security Support Provider
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service
Performance Logs and Alerts
Plug and Play
Portable Media Serial Number Service
Print Spooler
Protected Storage
QoS RSVP
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
Remote Registry Service
Removable Storage
Routing and Remote Access
RunAs Service
Security Accounts Manager
Server
Smart Card
Smart Card Helper
System Event Notification
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Service
Telephony
Telnet
Uninterruptible Power Supply
Utility Manager
Windows Installer
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions
Windows Time
Wireless Configuration
Workstation


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uncheck these startup entries:
*AdobeARM
Reader_sl*
then click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

Double-click these service entries, one at a time, to open its properties window:
*Alerter
ClipBook
Computer Browser
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Fax Service
HID Input Service
Java Quick Starter
Logical Disk Manager
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service
Messenger
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing
Network DDE
Network DDE DSDM
Remote Registry Service
Routing And Remote Access
Smart Card
Smart Card Helper
Telnet*
then change "Startup Type" to Manual, then click Apply.

After you're done with both of the above, restart the computer.
If the small System Configuration Utility window appears during restart and warns you about the computer being in diagnostic/selective startup mode, ignore the message.
Put a checkmark in the box in the lower left of that window before you click OK to close it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the names and descriptions of the devices that you connect to and use with that laptop?

Avast appears to be the antivirus app that you're using in that laptop.
You should uninstall everything that's Norton-related.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

MSCONFIG
Unchecked 2 startup items

SERVICES.MSC
7 items changed to manual
10 items were marked manual when opened
1 item changed from disable to manual

HijackThis currently lists 27 running processes


No devices have been connected to the laptop (the unit was far too slow to permit any devices).

I have a Canon BJC 6000 printer, which will work with the C840. I will connect it if we are able to obtain normal (for a C840) operation. 

Avast is my antivirus app

The operation of the laptop has improved, but is still very slow.

Your help is most appreciated!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in the same order that they're listed.

Uninstall HiJackThis 2.0.2.

Go here and click the large green "Download" button to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.5* (HijackThis.exe) to your desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows.
Double-click it and allow its main window to load.
Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".
Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".
When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.
Save that log file.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log file here.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.
Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.
Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.
Click on the "Save List" button.
Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.
It'll then open in Notepad.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE file here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like you're stuck with 1 GB(1024 MB) of RAM in that laptop.
A BIOS update may allow you to use 2 GB(2048 MB) in it, but you risk having a non-working laptop if the update fails.

--------------------------------------------------------------

You haven't said what speed that Intel Pentium 4 processor is.

--------------------------------------------------------------

How many other tech support sites besides this one are you addressing this issue to and getting advice from?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

1.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4 Mobile
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache

This is the only tech support site from which I have requested help. You are the only one providing assistance.

Having utilized this site since 2005, I realize that having you help with my problem is most fortunate. I am aware of your talent and experience.


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

flavallee said:


> It looks like you're stuck with 1 GB(1024 MB) of RAM in that laptop.


It actually can go up to 2GB, with the latest BIOS of course.



L Henry said:


> 1.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4 Mobile
> 8 kilobyte primary memory cache
> 512 kilobyte secondary memory cache


I don't remember there's a Pentium 4-M processor with such a low frequency, probably 2.2 GHz instead?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Where are the 2 logs that I requested in post #9?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Removed HJT 2.0.2
I am having problems with the download of HJT 2.0.5.
I will post the logs when/if I get HJT 2.0.5


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The download link for HiJackThis 2.0.5 works fine.
I checked it before I sent you the instructions in post #9.
I just checked it again, and it works fine.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

No problem with your link. It is the slow laptop.

I have it hard wired to a 20mbps connection and it is downloading so slow the process fails.

I will continue to attempt to post the material requested.


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry for the delay.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
Scan saved at 7:44:58 PM, on 2/12/2017
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\acs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBPoll.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\PRPCUI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys\WPC11 Config Utility\WPC11Cfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TRENDware\TEW444UB\ACU.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Polsgrove Test\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\temporary_downloads\HijackThis (2).exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://education.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.xxx.adelphia.net:8080
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\system32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRPCMonitor] PRPCUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\2\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINNT\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: 802.11g Wireless Client Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\TRENDware\TEW444UB\WLACU.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Instant Wireless Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Linksys\WPC11 Config Utility\WPC11Cfg.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Norton GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\winnt\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINNT\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINNT\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: GoBack Polling Service (GBPoll) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 5971 bytes

802.11g Driver and Client Applications
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 8.3.1
Advanced Uninstaller PRO - Version 11
ALPS Touch Pad Driver
avast! Antivirus
Belarc Advisor 8.1
Canon BJC-6000 (BJRSTR)
DirectX 8 Hotfix - KB839643
Easy Chef's Million Recipes
Hotfix for MDAC 2.53 (KB927779)
ieSpell
Intel SpeedStep technology Applet
Java(TM) 6 Update 31
LiveUpdate 2.5 (Symantec Corporation)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft FrontPage 2000
Microsoft Image Composer 1.5
Microsoft Office 2000 Disc 2
Microsoft Office 2000 Professional
Modem Helper
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
Norton GoBack 4.0 (Symantec Corporation)
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
Opera 12.02
OverDrive Media Console
Paint Shop Pro 6.01 CD
PCTEL 2304WT V.92 MDC Modem Drivers
Revo Uninstaller 1.94
Security Update for DirectX 8 (KB941568)
Security Update for DirectX 8 (KB951698)
Security Update for DirectX 8 (KB961373)
Security Update for DirectX 8 (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows 2000 (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows 2000 (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows 2000 (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB979402)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB973540)
TaxCut Kentucky 2007
TaxCut Premium + State + Efile 2008
TaxCut Premium + State 2007
Update Rollup 1 for Windows 2000 SP4
User's Guides
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB834707
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB842773
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB893756
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB896358
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB896422
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB896423
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB896424
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB899587
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB899589
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB900725
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB901017
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB901214
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB905414
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB905495
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB905749
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB908519
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB908531
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB911280
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB912919
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB913580
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB914388
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB914389
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB917008
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB917422
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB917736
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB917953
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB918118
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB920213
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB920670
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB920683
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB920685
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB920958
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB921398
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB921503
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB922582
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB923191
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB923414
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB923561
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB923694
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB923810
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB923980
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB924191
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB924270
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB924667
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB925902
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB926122
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB926436
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB927891
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB928090
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB928843
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB929969
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB930178
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB931784
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB933729
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB935839
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB935840
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB936021
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB937894
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB938127
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB938464
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB938827
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB938829
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB939653
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB941202
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB941644
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB941693
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB942615
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB943055
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB943484
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB943485
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB944338
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB944533
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB945553
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB948590
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB950749
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB950974
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB951066
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB951748
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB951748-V2
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB952004
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB952954
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB953838
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB953839
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB954211
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB955069
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB955759
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB956390
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB956391
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB956802
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB956844
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB957095
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB957097
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB958215
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB958470
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB958644
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB958687
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB958690
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB958869
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB959426
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB960225
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB960714
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB960715
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB960803
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB960859
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB961371
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB961371-V2
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB961501
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB963027
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB967715
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB968537
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB969059
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB969897
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB969898
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB969947
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB970238
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB971468
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB971486
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB971557
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB971961
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB972260
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB972270
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB973346
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB973354
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB973507
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB973525
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB973869
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB973904
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB974318
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB974392
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB974455
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB974571
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB976325
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB976749
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB977165
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB977914
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB978037
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB978207
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB978251
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB978262
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB978542
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB978601
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB978706
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB979309
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB979482
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB979559
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB979683
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB980182
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB980195
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB980218
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB980232
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB981350
Windows 2000 Hotfix - KB982381
Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Media Player Hotfix [See Q828026 for more information]
Windows Media Player system update (9 Series)
WinZip
Wireless Network PC Card Configuration Utility


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You've got several apps installed that I'm not familiar with, so I don't know what negative impact they're having on speed and performance.

You really should get rid of all the *Symantec Norton*-related apps in that laptop.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

The only Symantec Norton app that I am aware of, is Norton GoBack 4.0 .

This program provides results similar to a restore point on current operating systems. It has been a "life saver" with problems in the past and I would hate to give it up.

Perhaps other apps could considered before this one.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Have you run system file checker?
sfc /scannow
With Windows Xp you needed the install Cd. The same may apply to Windows 2000.

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc938677.aspx
https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-open-an-elevated-command-prompt-2618088


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

The install Cd is not available.


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

1. Within the "startup items" and "services names" that I have posted, are there
ones that could be listed that are critical to the operation of the computer and
the opening of programs from their desktop icons?

2. If there are items in the posts that are merely there to speed up the opening of
programs, could those items be disabled?

NOTE: Flavallee Initial Evaluation:"…its log shows one reason why your laptop
is running like a turtle: It has too many running processes"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You are using a laptop that is running Windows 2000 which is no longer supported by Microsoft and you are also using an older version of Avast anti-virus program.
Avast at some time may also stop supporting Win 2000.

I would consider installing Ubuntu or Linux mint on the laptop.
https://www.ubuntu.com/download
http://www.linuxmint.com/
Download the ISO file and burn to a DVD.
Or buy a Ubuntu/Linux magazine from a newsagent - it usually comes with a free DVD.

Start the pc from the DVD - then click on 'Try Linux Mint' - not install.
This will test the hardware and you will then know if Ubuntu/Linux is compatible with your Pc.
If you like it, you can then install Ubuntu/Linux.


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a modern laptop and desktop computer; however, I am enjoying the process of rejuvenating this vintage unit.

The process of returning the Dell C840 to its original condition, with my meager technical skill level, is a challenge and would be impossible were it not for the help I receive on this site.

The suggestions in your last post have been saved and will be utilized in a future project, but I would like to continue to resurrect the old Dell laptop (Windows 2000 Pro).

The modifications made, utilizing the above posts, have helped, but the unit is still very slow. 

Any assistance on my current project will be most appreciated.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Good morning L Henry 

My first computer had Go Back.
Turning it off should speed up your computer somewhat but whether it's your issue is another thing.
I turned mine off and went to using drive imaging ( Acronis ) and liked it better.

Have you opened up Task Manager to see what your memory usage is?

Wouldn't hurt to also do some hard drive diagnostics.

HDDscan can test the efficiency of read/write activity, and read SMART data if your hard drive supports it..
It's listed suitable for Win 2000 SP4
http://hddscan.com/

John.


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello John:


As GoBack was preinstalled on several of my vintage computers, I have continued to use it as my safety backup. I have had limited experience with Acronis.

Task Mgr. results at boot up: CPU Usage =3% Mem. Usage = 822744k / 1336020k

Hard drive diagnostics: Defrag & check disk

With reference to HDDscan, it appears to be for users more technically advanced than I am.

Louis


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi L Henry 

That's a lot of memory usage ( imo ) for a freshly booted Win 2k, and Intel P4 cpus were knot known for being 'speedy' in their heyday.
I usually ran pretty lean on bootup with mostly antivirus and anti-malware running.
It's been a while since running Win 2k, but I seem to remember less than 500mb (<500000k).

I suspect there are still many apps running that could be taken off startup and services put on manual start.

But still, with older equipment comes a degradation in hard drives with read/write efficiency and it's another element to be checked out when all else fails. 
HDDScan has options to graph performance that can sometimes diagnose beyond defrag and check disc.
But it's up to you. 

John


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

L Henry said:


> 1.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4 Mobile..................................


One last thing.
Since yours is a mobile cpu, and Speed Step was used to conserve battery life, make sure you are actually able to see the cpu speed 'step up' to it's specs under a load.

For reference:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpeedStep



> Microsoft has reported that there may be problems previewing video files when SpeedStep (or the AMD equivalent PowerNow!) is enabled under Windows 2000 or Windows XP.
> ..............
> Older versions of Microsoft Windows, Windows 2000 and earlier, need a special driver and dashboard application to access the SpeedStep feature. Intel's website specifically states that such drivers must come from the computer manufacturer; there are no generic drivers supplied by Intel which will enable SpeedStep for older Windows versions if one cannot obtain a manufacturer's driver.


John.


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Under load - CPU Usage = 4-14% ; Mem Usage = 749408K / 1336020K

Are there Startup Items and Processes that should not be removed because removal would prevent initial boot up and basic operation of the computer?

Louis


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Good morning L Henry 

The answer is YES. And that's why you should set to manual rather than disable in case you make a mistake.

Your list of startups and processes still seems long.
Frank made suggestions and it helped a little from what you posted.
I suspect there's more I might set to manual but other members might not, that aren't as obvious.
Like, some processes relate to Java. I don't run Java because it's considered a bad security vector and I don't need it.
You are using the Avast email and web options. I run a browser more secure than IE, which isn't supported anymore with Win 2k,
You are running GoBack.
Since you have no install CD, I suspect your system was installed long ago and has accumulated a lot of memory usage you might not be using, like the BHO's (Browser Helper Objects ) I saw listed.
Like I've posted before, in your Task Manager, you can see the apps running and their memory usage.
It's a good place to start in paring down unnecessary startup apps.

You can google each startup app and service to determine how much you need them.

You have no install CD but you should have an I386 folder from which you can install a fresh Win2k, OS only.
But caution is advised if you go this route. Consider it your last choice of repair options because there is always the chance of a failed install with old equipment. Also, GoBack probably isn't included in that folder as it was not a MS product.
IMO, make a drive image in case something goes wrong.
Backup to external media data you want to save along with that I386 folder. Note, there is also an I386 driver folder. Save it also.
Read up on the procedure. 
https://www.google.com/#q=install+win2k+I386+folder&*
As you can see, there are several ways to do this.

Personally, I wouldn't use this computer with Win 2k to connect to a network/Internet. The OS is old and neither secure in it's own right and lacking most current 3rd party support.
Linux would be a good replacement.
You could run a distro like Puppy from a DVD and never have to disturb your install of Win2k on the hard drive.
You wouldn't even need the HD.

About the services that have to run and those that can be disabled.......sorry, I haven't run Win2k in a long time but
here's an old link that still works that should help:

http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/win2k_services/index.shtml

BTW, there appears to be no 1.2 ghz Pentium 4 M cpu.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_4_microprocessors#Mobile_processors
Is SpeedStep functioning properly?

John


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello John:

Your recent post is very comprehensive and is very much appreciated.

I do not use this computer for Internet activity (i.e. email, web options, etc.) It is used for running vintage programs that were installed when the unit was new.

I will continue to research startup apps and services and eliminate/modify the ones not required.

I doubt that I will reinstall the OS or install a different one, as my technical skills in this area are minimal and thus errors would be probable.

The Belarc Advisor print out for the processor is: "1.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4 Mobile". Accurate?

SpeedStep is running. Properly?

Louis


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Good Morning Louis 



> The Belarc Advisor print out for the processor is: "1.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4 Mobile". Accurate?


As you can't judge/record change of cpu speed with Belarc, a better way to view Speed Step is with CPU-Z, a free download here:

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

CPU-Z will also identify your cpu.

To watch cpu speed change, open CPU-Z and note the difference in recorded speed between the computer at idle and at work running something intensive such as Prime 95, a free download that can be used for stress testing.

https://www.mersenne.org/download/
This is the version you want:
p95v2810.win32.zip

Also note the difference in cpu speed, between being only on battery power and plugged into an electrical outlet.

There should be differences if speed step is working.

I still think it would be worth your while to check out that hard drive with HDDScan.
And it would be a good idea to save those I386 folders to external media just in case that hard drive does fail because you currently have no other means of reinstalling your operating system without that install CD, should that hard drive fail.

John


----------



## L Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello Again

Internet connections with the C840 are most difficult and downloading and installing programs equally so. I use my desktop for interaction on this site. 

Managed, however, to install CPU-Z and produce an 18-page report.

Most of the items are not meaningful to me, but I will try to relay any specific item(s) that would be of interest to you.

CPU-Z lists the CPU as “Intel Pentium 4 Mobile CPU 2.00GHz.

I believe that most of my modifications on the C840 will be attempting to identify the startup items and services that are crucial for the laptop general operation. 

Louis


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

@Johnny-be-Good:-

I think you'll find this is the Pentium M processor that Belarc Advisor is identifying, John.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_M/Intel-Pentium M 1.2 GHz RH80535GC0091M.html

These 'Banias' Pentium Ms were actually available down to just 1 GHz; they were one of the very first ultra-low power designs on the market.

The slowest Mobile Pentium-4 was 2.3 GHz:-

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_4/TYPE-Mobile Pentium 4.html

...and the slowest Mobile Pentium 4-M was around 1.6 GHz:-

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_4/TYPE-Mobile Pentium 4-M.html

Totally irrelevant to the topic, I know......but it appears that Belarc and CPU-Z are both identifying the Pentium differently. Which could be to do with them running differently in Win2K to what they would in say, WinXP.

Mike.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Mike 

Since it's not my computer, I don't really know anymore than what L Henry has supplied and the info in that Wikipedia link I posted.
My only angle in using CPUID was to watch the speed change as speed step adjusts to load.
Belarc is only going to list status when checked, it's not dynamic.


John


----------



## thachcaothanhhien (Apr 5, 2017)

Can you use windows 2000 pro?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

If I wanted to, yes. I still own a license but would rather run a modern OS.


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

It's either the low-power Pentium-M I linked to.....or if L.Henry's CPU-Z readout is correct, then it's identifying it correctly, but *in* the low-power state; I strongly suspect SpeedStep is not cutting-in under load.

And given what Intel's bulletin about SpeedStep drivers says, I'll be extremely surprised if Dell would let you have a Win 2000 SpeedStep driver for a unit that old. Like all manufacturers, they're in the business of shifting units, and would far rather sell you a shiny new, expensive machine..... 

Mike.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Mike 

Agreed.

Time for a Puppy install!



John


----------

